
Google suspended our app for trying to help in the Covid-19 crisis - lytefm
https://www.millionfriends.de/coronatracker-suspended/
======
ubramlago
I think Google has a responsibility to coordinate with the local governments.
If the German government tries to facilitate digital solutions why take the
ultimate measure on these apps without a proper review?

